# Not Sure How I Did This...



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2017)

...but somehow I got an incredibly small area of focus in this. What went wrong?

1


----------



## BrentC (Aug 29, 2017)

My guess is motion blur.  1/200 can be too slow for bees.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 29, 2017)

BrentC said:


> My guess is motion blur.  1/200 can be too slow for bees.


How did you see the exif?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2017)

BrentC said:


> My guess is motion blur.  1/200 can be too slow for bees.



And this one at 1/800 Brent? Still too slow?


----------



## BrentC (Aug 29, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is motion blur.  1/200 can be too slow for bees.
> ...




That one is not enough dof.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah, #2 is DoF, though the rear wing veins look to be in focus on the first one.  AF or manual focus and what aperture?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2017)

Second was 1/800 sec. f/4.5 34mm Auto and first was 1/200 sec. f/16 35mm Auto.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2017)

f/4.5 with that magnification got you - remember that higher magnification decreases the DoF.  I guess the first one is movement.  Maybe practice on a stack of coins.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you very much! I have been looking for a reason for some numismatic pics!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 29, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is motion blur.  1/200 can be too slow for bees.
> ...



There's add-ons for many browsers that allow you to view the exif.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 29, 2017)

I can see it if I just mouse over the photo.  Is that an add on?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 29, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I can see it if I just mouse over the photo.  Is that an add on?



I think that's a function of the forum software that works with some browsers.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2017)

Hmmm...apparently Google Chrome isn't one.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2017)

I've tried two EXIF viewers on Chrome and neither one will work here.  I might have to go back to Firefox, just because.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 29, 2017)

I use chrome and use the 'send to Exif Viewer' add-on.   Works great.   Won't work with flickr bbcode images, well it will work but the exif has been replaced.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2017)

I found one for Firefox.  For the Flickr, as long as the link to the hosted image works, you can usually get exif there unless the user has turned it off.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2017)

snowbear said:


> f/4.5 with that magnification got you - remember that higher magnification decreases the DoF.  I guess the first one is movement.  Maybe practice on a stack of coins.



That is my read on it as well...high magnification means shallow depth of field on such a subject as a bee at close distance, and it does look like motion blurring to me on the bee; note that the flower seems pretty sharp, not blurred, since it was not moving.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2017)

Derrel said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > f/4.5 with that magnification got you - remember that higher magnification decreases the DoF.  I guess the first one is movement.  Maybe practice on a stack of coins.
> ...



But, at least to me, the black veins/lines on the back wing (bee-left) look in focus on that first shot.  Maybe my new eyes are just playing tricks on me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 29, 2017)

480sparky said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I can see it if I just mouse over the photo.  Is that an add on?
> ...



Cool.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Hmmm...apparently Google Chrome isn't one.



I'm using Chrome.  It's possible that at some point I downloaded or added some type of EXIF reader extension...  I'm pretty much winging it when it comes to all things internet.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2017)

snowbear said:
			
		

> But, at least to me, the black veins/lines on the back wing (bee-left) look in focus on that first shot.  Maybe my new eyes are just playing tricks on me.



Yes, the wing and veins ARE in-focus...but the DOF is insuficient to cover the other parts of the bee. As you can see, the closer wing is out of focus. The cilia on the middle of the bee near the far wing is sharpish. Your eyes are not playing any tricks...f/4.5 on a bee close-up, single-frame shot, will almost always have way too little DOF to get the whole bee in-focus.

I'd usually think about shooting at like f/13 or f/16, with flash, to get something that small and fast and that close-up in focus, or mostly in-focus


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 30, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Thanks! I just added an extension that works here when I mouse over too.
Thanks to _*ALL*_ of you for your great hints and tips. You guys and gals are the best!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Absolutely hilarious that I must have somehow downloaded the extension and never realized it was working until today, lol.


----------

